# Pacchetti per gestire autenticazioni e privilegi!

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti!

è da un po di tempo che vorrei chiarire alcuni dubbi riguardo l'autenticazione a gestione priveligi...

Tuttavia non avendo mai avuto particolari problemi ho sempre lasciato perdere...

Ora però mi ritrovo il sistema che da parecchi problemi!

Primo: dopo aver aggiornato a gnome 2.28 non riesco a sospendere e ibernare il sistema... (ancora nessun rimedio...)

Secondo: se da policykit tolgo i privilegi di qualche cosa al mio utente posso fare ugualemnte le operazioni che dovrebbero essere proibite (per esempio modificare le connessioni di sistema)

Terzo: non riesco più ad autenticarmi quando vado ad esplorare le risorse di rete (rete windows ecc...)

Detto questo io sul mio sistema ho installato sia pam che sudo che policykit... potrebbe essere qui l'inghippo...

approfitto per leggere in rete info su questi 3 sistemi e le interazioni tra loro... intanto aspetto vostri suggerimenti!

----------

## ago

E' decisamente OT rispetto a quali sono le tue richieste ma ti scrivo ugualmente per lasciarti un consiglio. Ho sempre usato gnome fin da quando ho installato per la prima volta linux...col passare del tempo sono diventato un utente-gnome abbastanza accanito...ma ultimamente ho avuto modo di provare KDE 4.3.1 (che tra l'altro da pochi giorni è passato a 4.3.3 stabile in tree) e sono rimasto davvero colpito..da diverse cose...se hai sentito in giro che kde è pesante rispetto a gnome devo dire che non è proprio vero(almeno con kde4)...anzi direi che è abbastanza veloce...provare per credere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

Bhe si ci avevo pensato pure io a fare il salto!!! però kde non mi ha mai convinto particolarmente... per ora rimango fedele a gnome (anche perchè ci metterei mesi a scaricare tutti i pacchetti necessari... 56k...) però se questi inghippi non si risolvono da soli... esattamente come sono arrivati dovrò prendere provvedimenti (anche drastici   :Razz:  )!

----------

## ago

beh se è a 56k è un po difficile...altrimenti potrebbe essere un alternativa, se è un notebook, portartelo dietro e se hai la possibilità di agganciarti a una rete via cavo o wifi puoi optare per

```
emerge -f kde-base/kdebase-meta
```

e poi te lo compili a casa...

se è un pc fisso potresti provare a scaricare il tutto su una chiavetta e poi montare il device in  /usr/portage/distfiles .......non sono sicuro che funzioni però  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

cmq mi sembra assurdo che solo io ho di qesti problemi... 

si il pc è un notebook quindi ogni tanto ho la possibilità di usare connessioni decenti... però gnome mi piace troppo per abbandonarlo... uff... non so bene ci penserò!

----------

